# Buying soundboard



## juan E Penalva (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello there,

Where can I buy in Ontario or close by Englishman Spruce top sound board.
I would like to replace my soundboard.

Thank you in advance for help.
Eduardo


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Eduardo,
I believe you are looking for "Engleman" spruce - I am not sure if you can get that at A&M WOod specialty, but they probably have Sitka spruce.

A&M Wood Specialty is in Cambridge, about an hour drive west of Toronto on the 401 highway.

AJC


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Try Sam Shipani at Guitar wood .ca in Mississauga ont....He carries Englemann Spruce.....I use AAA Englemann on all my guitars......Larry


----------

